# EPL Tip for Saturday



## jamesgalt (Oct 31, 2008)

*Everton -3/4* over Fulham


The early match on Saturday sees Fulham traveling to Everton.  Fulham will likely be a popular choice with a big 3/4 ball start.  The reasoning will seem intuitively correct.  The teams are within two spots of each other on the table and Everton's home form has been lacking.  Giving 3/4 ball in this spot will seem to be overly ambitions, but it is not.  Everton to get the 3 points on Saturday.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

What do you think about Hull against Manchest U. Do you think betting x2 is good idea. Hull lost their last match, but I think they are still hot.


----------



## jamesgalt (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks.  Definitely some good value with Hull on the draw in particular.  May be worth a bet.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 1, 2008)

Good call, I had only 1 bet and it was live. I bet against Bromich when they were leading with small stake and here is what I got.


----------

